# Sending embedded images in Outlook through vb.net



## shraddha82 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am making a vb.net application of sending mails automatically with an embedded image.
My problem is that when i send the mail the image is not showing up on other PC as the path is local to my PC.
please help.
Note:I have used HTML tag with a img src for displaying an imgae


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 26, 2008)

Host it in imageshack or photobucket and use the direct link in your app...


----------

